# Pencil Drawings - What do you think?



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

And a bit more...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks awesome so far!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I love it so far! Cant wait to see it done


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll finish it today  perfect weather, raining!!


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Finished!!  

(I think )


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you  I haven't drawn in 2 years, I'm pretty proud of it


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like it, I would buy this art in a second.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Really???? wow, thank you!!! just for curiosities sake, how much would you pay for it?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow amazing! I dont expect anything but if you want to draw Jess in my horses go ahead  I also have over 100 other pics of her!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks so much!! I'll have a look through your photos!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

iloverains said:


> Thanks so much!! I'll have a look through your photos!!


 
Your welcome, i have attachd a few to this as these might be nice for challenges! There is a picture of her face that i would love if you did it , to draw the rest of her in - shes missing her ears etc XD

Also if you draw her please dont fraw whats in the backround  Love the last picture!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll try the last one.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great work!!!


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow you are very good!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank so much guys, I honestly thought I was just average, really thought there wasn't anything special about my drawings, but thank you  It means a lot!


----------



## wild (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice!!! I think I am going to have to post one of my own up on here!!!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

you should, pretty amazing what you hear, I was expecting, blah blah could use more shading, and his ears are way to small, etc. etc. hahhaa


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

How are the drawings ging?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

iloverains said:


> Really???? wow, thank you!!! just for curiosities sake, how much would you pay for it?


 If it was big and matted & framed, it's easy a $200-$250 print. I have one of similar quality but it's two horses, it's big, a pencil print, matted & framed, it was over $250.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

sommsama09 - Sorry, Still haven't started, Been busy with work  Might get around to it this week 

and that's crazy waresbear!! I might have to think about selling them  I draw on a A3 size page.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha all good, horses + work/school i know what its like


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hahahah yep two jobs and 10 horses... doesn't go down well with spare time  day off tomorrow and it's raining - perfect drawing weather


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

iloverains said:


> hahahah yep two jobs and 10 horses... doesn't go down well with spare time  day off tomorrow and it's raining - perfect drawing weather


 Haha i know what it feels like - i work at a racing stable and ahorse stud lol. Did you get any drawings done yet? :lol:


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hahah yeah, yes i did, I did some of yours, I'll finish it this weekend  and I did two others, they were only quick ones


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

All i can say is AWESOME lol


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Finisheeedddd


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

iloverains said:


> Finisheeedddd


 WOW THAT IS AMAZING :shock:... It was a hard angle too... you did so well!!! If you ever want to do another drawing for me i would be honoured 
YOU ARE AMAZING:shock:


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you (": haha, and thanks, I'll keep that in mind!  glad you like it!!


----------

